# Double stroller that infant carrier can snap into?



## ElsieLC (Dec 28, 2007)

SIL is expecting #3 this summer and wants a double stroller for the NB and the 1.75yo (the 6yo can walk by herself). I know most people say they wore the baby until it was big enough to go in a regular double stroller, but SIL has many back problems that would make this difficult.

What double stroller brands have a way to clip a NB car-carrier into them? (My neighborhood garage sales start tomorrow and I'm on the prowl!)

p.s. At what age can a baby go directly into a (standard double) stroller without a carseat?


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

Almost all of the double stollers I've seen (and I've been looking) will take at least one infant seat. (Some take two). The only exception seems to be some styles of jog stroller, like the Bob, where you have to buy a special converter for the infant seat to fit. I've mostly been looking at the sit and stand strollers, since my older one doesn't need a true seat all the time. I also looked mostly at strollers where one is in front and one behind, so I don't know if the side by side strollers are infant compatable.

As for riding in the stroller without the infant seat, I think that comes along with the basic head control stage, around 4-5 months, although I'll admit to doing it a bit earlier with DD with the stroller fully reclined and her strapped in.


----------



## ElsieLC (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks, LunarLady! That's great news! Do you know if the brand has to be the same? (for example, the Brand Y seat will only fit in a Brand Y stroller)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If the stroller can lay flat, it's actually better for a baby to be positioned like that than in a semi-reclining position in a car seat.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

The brand doesn't seem to matter. It is sort of the same thing as putting the car seat in a shopping cart. It just sort of sets on there, then there is a strap that goes over and holds it on. The straps themselves seem to almost always be red, so you might look for that if you are garage sale shopping. If the brands line up, sometimes there are little red locks that you can use instead of the strap, but not always.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a joovy caboose and it holds pretty much any infant seat with the adapter, plus there is the sit or stand seat on the back. LOVE it. I've also heart good things about the Kolcraft Contours.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

We have a Joovy Caboose and a Graco Duoglider and the infant seat can go on either one. I found it way easier to put it on the Duoglider, though, because (at least with my Graco seat) it actually snapped onto the stroller. With the Caboose the only thing that holds it on is a strap, and I found the strap awkward.

Plus the Duoglider has an AWESOME basket. I love strollers with good baskets. And the back seat fully reclines so when we got rid of our infant seat DS still didn't HAVE to sit up.


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

We have a Sit and Stand and the infant seat snaps into the front seat with the adapter and it also has a belt that holds it on. It has been a great stroller for us and DD is now able to sit in the front seat and use it as a regular stroller.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I just got a 2010 Joovy Caboose Ultralight today! It's for my 8 mo baby and my 5 y.o. We're going to Disney later this year, so I got it for when ds gets tired and needs to hitch a ride. I think the sit/stand option is nice for toddlers & bigger kids, once they really don't need to be strapped into a seat- though there is a seatbelt on the rear seat. Especially at places where they'll be in & out all the time to look at things (Disney, the zoo, the aquarium...), it is great not to have to lift them up and out of a seat!

This new model has a third recline position, so it will be comfy for a nap (I'll probably never put the carseat on there). And I _love_ that it's not as huge as a true double stroller- it's like a stroller and a half. I am not really a stroller person, so I would be very awkward and self-conscious if I tried to push a big one.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
If the stroller can lay flat, it's actually better for a baby to be positioned like that than in a semi-reclining position in a car seat.

I just wanted to reiterate this--it's preferable for baby to be lying flat instead of in a car seat.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

I'd looked at the Babytrend Double Sit and Stand. What I liked about it was that I could put the car seat in either the front or the rear seat--so I could put the baby in the back and let the older child sit up front if we were someplace interesting (like the zoo) or put the baby in the front and let the older child sit in the back if that was more practical at the moment. Ended up not putting off the purchase and then not buying it, though, because, for me, it was more convenient to put one in the stroller and babywear the other. It also has five point harnesses on both seats, and later, you can remove the back seat to make it a classic sit-n-stand.


----------

